# Most beautifull cichlids



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

woah I just checked out that jeff raps website and I couldnt believe these 2 females
I've actually heard of them before being mentioned as beautifull but these are the first pics I've seen of them.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice they look sweet


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> nice they look sweet


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Thats a really nice festae. Have never seen one that nice.


----------



## Just1nK4ng (Oct 20, 2004)

B E A UTIFUL


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Salvinis and Red Tiger Motaguense.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Nope, it's still the green terror



















It's personal taste really, most cichlids are pretty attractive in one way or another except for the mutant ones like BPs and FHs


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

adult jack dempseys aren't too bad lookin either


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Big male umbees are definatly high on my list


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Big male umbees are definatly high on my list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Boon's?


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

that's a holy mother monster,,,,, i wonder how tasty he is......  just kidding...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > Big male umbees are definatly high on my list :nod:
> ...


god no









That's cichlidscenes 19" male


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

that is a huge bloody cichlid.

i think salvinis can be absolutely stunning, while ive seen others that look like it's something i dropped in the toilet...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > lemmywinks said:
> ...


You know the words male and 19 inches should never be followed by a drooling face.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

discus








View attachment 66771


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, i think alot of the darker coloured cichlids look alot better then the brighter ones. But thats just my opinion


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

holy sh*t that fish is huge, but he looks real nice for his size


----------

